# WoW addons fehler?



## endgegner (17. August 2009)

hallo,
mein kumpel hat  unter vista das problem das die addons nicht funktionieren.
Aber wir machen das genau so wie bei xp wir packen die Addons in den addon ordner bei der WoW datei.
kann uns jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## StonedBeer (17. August 2009)

Dazu müsstest du vielleicht mal beschreiben, was genau nicht funktioniert, also ob du die addons im Addon-Manager siehst ("Addon" Button im Charakterbildschirm klicken), ob du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst, um wieviele Addons es sich handelt etc.

Ich empfehle auch die Lektüre von dem hier,
also falls dein Kumpel WoW nicht als Administrator ausführt, kann es gut daran liegen


----------



## endgegner (17. August 2009)

Also wir ziehen hal xperl,mobmap und recount in den ordner dann kommt ja immer fortsetzten als admin das machen wir nur das komische ist Mobmap ist kgarnicht mehr im addon ordner drinne aber wir noch wenn man wow startet unter addons angezeigt.


----------



## StonedBeer (17. August 2009)

Hast du mal WoW als Admin gestartet? Also rechtsklick-->als admin ausführen?
Klingt verdächtig nach dem in dem von mir geposteten Link beschriebenen Problem


----------



## endgegner (18. August 2009)

Ich werde es heute mal bei dem Kumpel ausprobieren.


----------

